# Twins



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Early this morning twins were born. This hasn’t happened in years. Both seem healthy. I walked the cow and one calf into a holding pen and went back for the other calf with the front end loader. The cow will need extra feed for some time.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bonus Beef! 

Momma looks to be in good shape after carrying twins.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

The calves look good. SCORE!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Late night update… At about 10:30pm I went out to check on momma and the twins, all three girls were doing fine. Yep, the twins are little heifers… Probably curled up like they were in the womb...


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Dinner for two... 10 days old and doing fine.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Cotton said:


> Dinner for two... 10 days old and doing fine.


My want to throw a blanket over the mom's utter. City folks might that offense. :teehee:


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Unbelievable… another set of twins born sometime yesterday.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

In the past 40 years only 2 sets of twins were born here on the farm, separated by decades. Yet this spring I get two sets of twins (#3&4), unheard of! :dunno:

Maybe the moon and stars were aligned correctly... something was aligned correctly... That much I'm sure of... :2thumb:

Mamma wasn't happy with me, chased me about 20yds. She has a touch of crazy in her (I've written about before). She is such a good mamma I had to keep her. This is why, if she brings me two good bulls into this world I'll put with a little crazy... lol.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Don't let your wife drink the water


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

we had one set of twins this year, and 2 years ago. this years set are pretty good at getting extra meals 

Ranch lore says the bull carries the twin gene.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Chances are they had a good "flush" (improvement in feed) right before breeding, they tend to let down some extra eggs. Cows like to have that variation throughout the year.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Chances are they had a good "flush" (improvement in feed) right before breeding, they tend to let down some extra eggs. Cows like to have that variation throughout the year.


Wisdom here young folks, who want to raise cattle... listen up!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

On Feb 24 of last year there was a set of twin calves were born here on the farm. The first set in decades. A month or so later another set was born.

Today the same cow that had the set on 24feb had yet another set of twins, 23feb. Everyone seems healthy, last year the calves were evenly matched. This year one calf is about 15lbs heavier that the other. The smaller calf seems a lot more hungry, can't get enough.

Unbelievable... :dunno:


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Congratulations. Same bull?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Tirediron said:


> Ranch lore says the bull carries the twin gene.


Yep, same bull... I think Tirediron is right!  I think I'll keep him around a couple extra years then sell him to my nephew! Keep that gene in the family...


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Keeping genes in the family is legal only in Kentucky and certain parts of Tennessee


HEY! 
I resemble that remark....

Cotton, whatever you got going on there, keep it going.:cheers:artydance:

Jim


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Both calves are still doing fine but I've been worrying about the cow. Twins... two years in a row. It's going to take a big toll on her. She fed both calves fine last year, maybe she will again.

I've checked out the other cow that had twins last spring. She's carrying heavy, I hope she's just carrying a big calf. She's mostly Charolais, known for small udders. She didn't feed her twins enough last year. They were slow in growing because of this.


----------

